# McGizmo HD45 Osram Diamond Dragon FLuPIC 2.2A Mod



## darkzero (Aug 22, 2009)

Originally had a LuxV XX1T & a NEWBBx2 & was a nice thrower. Now it's the farthest throwing HD45 I've ever seen! Don't worry, the X-bin still lives in another head. Hope the owner enjoys!

-McGizmo HD45
-Osram Diamond Dragon LUW W5AP (Bin: NY 5Q)
-Cutdown 0.77" FLuPIC 2.2A V2.2
-Bored out McR-45
-2.2A-2.3A w/ AW 18650


----------



## darkzero (Aug 22, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## csshih (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful modding, as always. :twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks great Will :thumbsup:. I always wondered what it would be like switching FLuPIC modes with a twisty, but my Draco isn't too bad at all. Seems like this setup is gonna be great. Congrats to the owner.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 22, 2009)

WOOT!

Can't wait for this one, Will. I love the look of that emitter down inside the McR45 reflector.

Bruce...Flupic actually works very well in a twisty. I have another HD45 which Milky visited, leaving behind an SSCP4 and a Flupic, and it works great.

BTW...the X-bin which used to live in the HD45 is now in a bare aluminum McLux PR head, which also ought to be great fun.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Donn has the coolest toys :twothumbs

@2.2A how hot does the HD45 get ?


----------



## donn_ (Aug 22, 2009)

I expect it'll generate a good bit of heat on burst, but the HD45 has a massive head, and should sink it well.

The 2.2A burst is 10% higher than Osram's maximum rating for the emitter, but I figure if I only use burst sparingly, it should be ok. I have a few of these driven at 2A, and they have no problems at all.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 22, 2009)

tx101 said:


> @2.2A how hot does the HD45 get ?


 
Donn is right, the HD45 does a great job heatsinking the DD. I ran it for 5 mins or so on max just to see how hot it gets & heat is not an issue. I've done a number of various Mr Bulk lights with this same bin emitter driven by D2DIM/LionHeart drivers & they can get pretty toasty at 2A.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 22, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Donn is right, the HD45 does a great job heatsinking the DD. I ran it for 5 mins or so on max just to see how hot it gets & heat is not an issue. I've done a number of various Mr Bulk lights with this same bin emitter driven by D2DIM/LionHeart drivers & they can get pretty toasty at 2A.



Thanks for the info :thumbsup:

I have a couple of lights that I modded myself with Diamond Dragons
but they are all driven at 1400ma or 1500ma
Hmm ... maybe its time to give them a little boost


----------



## darkzero (Aug 22, 2009)

donn_ said:


> WOOT!
> 
> Can't wait for this one, Will. I love the look of that emitter down inside the McR45 reflector.
> 
> BTW...the X-bin which used to live in the HD45 is now in a bare aluminum McLux PR head, which also ought to be great fun.


 
Donn, packaged shipped today. :wave:

Although the XX1T had the legs cut short cause it was in the HD45 I got into the PR head ok. I also cleaned up those black stains for you. Hope you enjoy this one too!


----------



## 3D black mag (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice work, looks great!


3D black mag


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 22, 2009)

Great work as always, Will! Do you happen to have any comparable beamshots of the HD45 DD and maybe a luxV HD45?


----------



## BSBG (Aug 23, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Great work as always, Will! Do you happen to have any comparable beamshots of the HD45 DD and maybe a luxV HD45?



Funny, I emailed DZ the other day about upgrading my LuxV HD45...

Great work Will!


----------



## warx23 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was thinking about having a build just like this last week. 
Great work Will!


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing Will!


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 24, 2009)

hot damn thats a sexy light.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! That's all I can think of. They just arrived (Pretty durn fast from the left coast), and I fired them up. Wow!

There's just no comparison between the Diamond Dragon in the HD45 and either the SSCP4 or the X-Bin. It's easily twice as bright, and has a spectacular hot-spot. The overall beam quality is superb.

I'll try to set up comparative beam shots between the 3 HD45s later.

I can also report the XX1T emitter inside the PR head works beautifully. I screwed it onto a Balrog 2x body with an Aleph TC (22 Ohm), and it makes a perfect little Pocket Rocket with 2x RCR123s.






Great work, Will.

:thanks:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 24, 2009)

you have 3 HD45's...


----------



## donn_ (Aug 24, 2009)

4, actually. The W-Bin is probably going to go to Will for the same treatment, or maybe a warm MC-E.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awsome mod Will 


Maybe one of these emitters in my LionCub....



Donn_ you lucky dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Aug 24, 2009)

greenLED said:


> you have 3 HD45's...





If you look up "flashaholic" in the wiktionary, all you'll find is a hyperlink to donn's CPF profile :nana:


----------



## darkzero (Aug 24, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Great work as always, Will! Do you happen to have any comparable beamshots of the HD45 DD and maybe a luxV HD45?


 
Sorry, I planned to post a beamshot but the light shipped the very next morning & I was not able to. I reserved the second post for them too. Looks like Donn can help here.  






donn_ said:


> Wow! That's all I can think of. They just arrived (Pretty durn fast from the left coast), and I fired them up. Wow!
> 
> There's just no comparison between the Diamond Dragon in the HD45 and either the SSCP4 or the X-Bin. It's easily twice as bright, and has a spectacular hot-spot. The overall beam quality is superb.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that has to be some sort of record! Shipped on Sat from Cali & delivered in NY on Monday! Good to hear Donn, I'm glad they meet your expectations. :thumbsup:






MorpheusT1 said:


> Awsome mod Will
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these emitters in my LionCub....
> ...


 
Benny, sure can do if you can supply the emitter. I don't have any. The DD performs better with the larger 27mm reflector. 

Mr Bulk Dragon Heart Osram Diamond Dragon Mod
More Mr Bulkware Mods: SSC P7s & Osram Diamond Dragons

In the standard 20mm head throw is not as great. The K2 TFFC would be a better choice for throw. Not sure if you would like this bin that came from MJ, tint is very cool..


----------



## wquiles (Aug 24, 2009)

Another great project Will :thumbsup:

Will


----------



## donn_ (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm very frustrated.

I went to great lengths to set up indoor screenshots, against a white ceiling, and got good shots of all three emitters in the HD45; X-Bin, SSC P4 and Diamond Dragon.

The problem is I haven't been able to figure out how to use Photoshop Elements to create an animated GIF of the 3 files.

So for now, here's a pic of the three lights against a beige wall...~12 feet away:







Left-to-right, X-bin, SSC-P4 and Diamond Dragon.

If I can stay awake, I'll try to get outdoor shots later.


----------



## BSBG (Aug 25, 2009)

donn_ said:


> I'm very frustrated.
> 
> 
> The problem is I haven't been able to figure out how to use Photoshop Elements to create an animated GIF of the 3 files.



GIFs in PSE are not easy. My wife downloaded a free editor from CNET that is just drag and drop for a GIF, no frames, layers etc.

Great beamshots, you get an idea of the intensity of the Diamond Dragon.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Got it! Photoscape from CNET does the trick quite nicely:






The lights were tail-standing on the same spot on the floor, and the white ceiling is 8' away. The camera was elevated 2' and slightly offset.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 27, 2009)

Great pics Donn


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet!

I need to find one of those DD leds to put in a light. When I do I know just the guy to build the LE too.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, nice comparison Donn! I had no idea it was that much brighter. I've worked with a number of these & while I do know they're brighter I never realized it was that much different! Now I need to build me a DD light for myelf too! 




Mirage_Man said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I need to find one of those DD leds to put in a light. When I do I know just the guy to build the LE too.


 
For you, anytime my friend! I'm trying to think of something for you to do for me! Not that I need it, just so I can say "yup Brian did this one".


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Donn,
You wouldn't have any outdoor beamshots of that great mod with the original x bin would you? Reason I ask is that I have an HD45 (x bin) and would really like to upgrade to the DD. 

Regards.


----------



## donn_ (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I don't, and I no longer own an X-Bin HD45. I do, however, have a 1x18650 C-Mag with an X-Bin in an McR45 reflector, so it should be pretty much identical in performance. I'll try to organize an outdoor shoot.


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Donn, most appreciated. Really would like to get a feel for the DD. Trying to decide if I should upgrade my XX1T HD45. Decisions, decisions...


Regards.


----------

